# App suggestions?



## mountaincathedrals (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got my first I-Pad.....any suggestions for Apps? This is a whole new world for me.

Thanks!


----------



## housta (Jan 7, 2014)

youversion, a great app for reading the bible, especially good for tracking bible plans. Christian creeds and confessions app by WSC. Sermon audio has a great app. Pocket sword is a great free app as well. You can add Calvins commentaries and matthew henry's. A lot for a free app, not pretty but good. RTS has a Westminster shorter catechism app in 90 days that is really good....


----------



## Wayne (Jan 7, 2014)

We've touched on this same inquiry on several previous threads. Use the Search box at the top of the page to locate those.

Two that I've found very useful:

Olive Tree Software. You can build your own library from their available selections, including a number of free books, KJV, AV, ESV, plus Greek and Hebrew. The advantage here is the ability to have the original language on one side and English on the opposing page.

Goodreader - far preferable to the PDF reader that comes loaded on the iPad. With Goodreader, you can relabel PDF files that you might download from archive.org and elsewhere. Naming conventions are usually obscure. I relabel using "the author's last name_date of publication_enough of the title to be recognizable". Goodreader costs $4.99.


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jan 7, 2014)

ibooks


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 8, 2014)

Evernote, Dropbox


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Jan 8, 2014)

Kindle!! Move seamlessly between devices. Great App.


----------



## jambo (Jan 8, 2014)

Bible gateway, kindle, google maps, YouTube, Facebook, sky sports, iTunes, photo booth.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2014)

A little dated, but pretty comprehensive:

iPad apps


----------



## Logan (Jan 8, 2014)

Couple of more obscure but helpful apps for me for iPhone/iPod Touch 

"Pitch Perfect" as a pitch pipe (especially for a capella singing)
"OverDrive" for checking out and listening to audio books free from your state library system (also ebooks).


----------



## One Little Nail (Jan 9, 2014)

If I could suggest you go through some old threads which will give you a multitude of apps to chose from like this one
http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/most-useful-ipad-apps-minister-79716/

I would like to give a list of some useful Ipad Apps, which you or any other Christian 
would find useful for that matter...

i) PocketSword - This would be the single most useful App as it has many downloadable
Bibles ,Commentaries & Lexicons which may be found useful. Both English & Foreign 
Language Bibles, King James with Strong Numbers ,KJB Pure Cambridge Edition,Geneva,
Tyndales, Green's Modern & Literal Versions etc.
Commentaries in abundance Calvins, Gill's, Keil & Delitzsch O.T. & many of the usual JFB, 
Henry's, Peoples N.T., & many English & Greek Dictionaries/Lexicons plus it's FREE !

ii) iBooks - a reliable PDF reader that's Free & you can arrange all those free Google Ebooks
into folders for convenience sake.

iii) KJV Bible Audiobook - great for knowing the pronunciation of some of those difficult 
O.T. Names & Places, what it's only me that can't pronounce them ! Free

iv) The Bible Scholar - You get Schaff's History of the Christian Church, Calvin's Institutes,
Berkhof's N.T. intro, Treasury of David + others all for a measly $3.

v) Stong's KJV - I paid for the 2010 KJV but cant see what it does more than the Free version
maybe the search function not entirely sure ?

vi) Strongs Concordance - This is worthwhile paying for,when you press a word it gives you the 
Hebrew/Greek word that underlies it as well how many occurrences in the Bible,were they occur 
& into what different English words it is Translated into,on the other hand search an English word
& it displays the different Hebrew/Greek words that that are used. $5:49

vii) Christian Creeds & Reformed Confessions - be sure to use the Additional Documents Tab through
the Settings Buttons as there are Additional Creeds & Confessions located there. Free

viii) Paul Avery - Use it for the KJB myself like the Appearance of the Text, has other Bibles. Free

iv) Bible Gateway - Lets a King James/Received Text guy like myself view other versions Free online.

v) Sky Gamblers Air Supremacy - This is not a Religious App but is the best Air Combat game out their ! paid app.

I hope you enjoy searching for apps cause that's half the fun of getting an iPad, got one myself a few years back & 
Find that it's a most convenient way to browse the Internet & read PB posts as you can recline on a couch or lounge with your feet up


----------

